# E1 Error on Boot-up



## Thule

Just bought a new system and put it together. But when I power it on it posts FF for a couple seconds on the motherboards Error LED's and then powers down and powers back up. It then progresses through a couple posts and sits at 40 for a second. The next Post I see is E1. It just sits on E1 beeping a single loud beep over and over. 

From what I've been able to find online it might be one of two things. Either there is a problem with the video card or the RAM. E1 is supposed to be an error code dealing with the RAM, but it doesn't mention any beeping accompanying the error post. And according to one site a 2b error code with beeping may not stop at the 2b and continue to post new codes, so that the post you see may be E1 as that is the last post it gets to before it hangs. Which since it's not even booting far enough to ake it to the monitor it wouldn't surprise me if it was the video card. 

I've tried switching the ram to various slots, one stick, two sticks, spaced differantly. nothing helps. I've tested the monitor on another PC and it works fine. I've switched the Video card between both PCI-E x16 slots on the MB, unplugged and replugged in the power supply to the Video card. Unfortunately the other PC doesn't support the new Graphics card or PC3 RAM so I can't check either of those on another system. And since it all arrived brand new I'm dumbfounded on how to tell which piece is defective so I can get a replacement. If anyone has any ideas on a way to figure out if it's the RAM or the Video card or perhaps just my own inept assembly I'd greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## Wrench97

List your complete specs MB, CPU, Ram, PSU, Video Card, Case. Brands and models/ part number for the ram


----------



## Thule

Sorry, here's the specs


 Motherboard - Foxconn BlackOps X48 LGA 775 Intel X48 ATX Intel Motherboard CPU Intel 

CPU- Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield 2.83GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80569Q9550 

CPU Heatsink+fan- Rosewill RCX-Z775-EX 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler 

RAM - Kingston ValueRAM 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model KVR1333D3N9K2/4G 

Case+PSU - Rosewill Conqueror RPS-01-WB500P Triple 120mm Fans Steel ATX Mid tower Computer Case with 500W Power Supply 
HD- Seagate ST3640323AS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 

Video Card - SPARKLE SX96GT2048D2-HP GeForce 9600 GT 2GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card

DvD Player - LITE-ON 22X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black IDE Model iHAP422-08


----------



## Wrench97

The only thing that sticks out is the PSU they're not that good I've seen a lot of DOA's with Rosewill.
Have you tried clearing the CMOS?
If that does not get you anywhere do the bench test and do not skip any steps> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------

